

Major Usenet Provider Shuts Down Following Court Order - goatcurious
http://torrentfreak.com/major-usenet-provider-shuts-down-following-court-order-111106/

======
AJ007
Usenet is the internet. The internet is no longer compatible with European
law.

~~~
gst
To be exact, Usenet was already there before the Internet.

~~~
aes256
To be correct, Usenet was there before the World Wide Web, not the Internet.

~~~
Turing_Machine
To be even more correct, Usenet was, in fact, there before the Internet. It
predates TCP/IP by two years, and originally ran over dialup UUCP connections.

------
ars
Sounds like all these providers should move to the US. The laws here are much
more favorable for them.

Who would have that the DMCA was so helpful?

~~~
biff
Looks like E-PARASITE (nee PROTECT-IP) may fix that oversight.

